# Month and a half old cory fry...



## chrikc1 (Nov 20, 2011)

I have a ton of one and a half month old cory fry in my ten gallon, bare bottom tank with a single cave rock and an airstone. I have around 100, is a ten gallon tank large enough for them to grow adequately until they are large enough to either transfer to my 55 gallon or take to the LFS?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

No its not, and you should have at least a sprinkling of sand on the bottom


----------



## chrikc1 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you for your response. What would you say my options are at this point? I did a bunch of research when I found the eggs and read repeatedly that by the time they had grown large enough to transfer to a tank, their numbers greatly diminished. It seemed like everyone was left with somewhere between 8 and 12. I figured that it would be a survival of the fittest and that my 10 gal would be big enough for that many. I have some large ones, some medium sized ones, and some small but there are a lot. They look just like mini versions of their parents and are very active and they all eat well.


----------

